# Passenger door hard to open and close on 2002 Maxima



## ensign (Jul 31, 2005)

My father's 2002 Maxima's passenger door is fairly hard to open and close. They say it just started happening and nothing seems to be bent or catching. Is there an adjustment for the effort to open and close the door that might have gotten too tight?

Thanks!


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't explain the problem, but never underestimate the usefulness of WD-40. Spray liberally, and see if it helps. It's worked on another vehicle of mine.


----------



## ensign (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. That was actually the first thing I tried. It didn't seem to help at all though. It's really weird, it actually feels like the door is bent or something, but it's not.



02MaxUpgrade said:


> I can't explain the problem, but never underestimate the usefulness of WD-40. Spray liberally, and see if it helps. It's worked on another vehicle of mine.


----------



## 89max2kmax (Jul 11, 2005)

ensign said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. That was actually the first thing I tried. It didn't seem to help at all though. It's really weird, it actually feels like the door is bent or something, but it's not.


The door mechanism has a wire attached to it that actuates the latches the door on the car, If this wire or parts of it gets bent/worn out or is about to break then it would take some effort open the door. The best thing is to find a MacGyver to verify this for you. There are also lube point on the car: door hinges, latch/locking mechanism and this piece of black plastic that holds the door fully open or halfway kinda like detents. If this does not work then you may have to loosen the bolts on the hinges a bit then try the door. The opening on the latch at the door should level with the part on the body where it latches on.


----------



## ensign (Jul 31, 2005)

I should have clarified, it's not the door handle that's hard to open, it's the actual door. Basically, when swinging the door open or closed through it's full range of motion, it seems very tight.

Thanks for the help.



89max2kmax said:


> The door mechanism has a wire attached to it that actuates the latches the door on the car, If this wire or parts of it gets bent/worn out or is about to break then it would take some effort open the door. The best thing is to find a MacGyver to verify this for you. There are also lube point on the car: door hinges, latch/locking mechanism and this piece of black plastic that holds the door fully open or halfway kinda like detents. If this does not work then you may have to loosen the bolts on the hinges a bit then try the door. The opening on the latch at the door should level with the part on the body where it latches on.


----------

